# Liquid TBOL



## stayinfit (Mar 25, 2013)

I've searched and couldn't find a thread on this.  Can I assume that since it is made by others at 20mg that one could use the same recipe for var?
AnavarPowder: per 1 gram of Oxandrolone
Produces: Highest concentration made - 20 mg/ml
Requirements:*1 gram of Oxandrolone powder
1 beaker suitable for holding the volume of liquids
9.8 ml of PEG 300
39.2 ml of 190 Proof Grain Alcohol

Thank you!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 25, 2013)

Same as liquid d bol. Which is prob the same as the var recipe..
I've kinda went grain and distilled water route only on many and seems to work fine.shake and fill quick.Peg  just thickens the water for more time to use dropper I feel..


----------



## Chemonz (Aug 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Same as liquid d bol. Which is prob the same as the var recipe..
> I've kinda went grain and distilled water route only on many and seems to work fine.shake and fill quick.Peg  just thickens the water for more time to use dropper I feel..



Interesting.
I'm about to try this. Tbol with Just alcohol. Maybe some flavouring.
It worked for my dbol fine, I was a little worried about fudging the whole thing up but searching around just alc is all good. And easy.

Love this forum


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 20, 2013)

Now mines got glycerine and its good tbol..doing 50 a day.

40/60 grain/ glycerine   this time..no water....slammin good for my fighting gerbils.


----------



## FamBam209 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hahah figtn gerbils...i got my tbol workn on my ninja assassin aflack ducks


----------



## Chemonz (Aug 21, 2013)

Do you think 50mg/ml will work ?


----------

